

Immigration Overhaul Passes in Senate - untitledwiz
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/28/us/politics/immigration-bill-clears-final-hurdle-to-senate-approval.html?hp

======
sciencesama
so what exactly does this mean to a student with f1 and is this going to
change the answers we need to answer for the visa interview when coming to
here.

